# Live well pump trouble shooting??



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok buddy an I bought a boat Fisher pro avenger sc 17 w 60 merc an 9.9 merc heck of a deal on it. Needed a few things replaced. 
It has a live well in the front and a bait well in the rear. The toggle roxker switch was broken so we replaced it and still no live well pump activation. We have power to the switch. I'm guessing we should check power to the pump? Problem is it is dang tough to get to through the bilge hole in the rear. Might need to take off rear deck portion. Anyone have any suggestion on workin on these? My first experience on em. Also any recommendation on new pumps to install etc. hoping to diagnose problem Tom afternoon. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Most have a user replaceable head unit that can be swapped out. More often then not this is what goes on the unit. See if you can get a pump model and see if there is a replacement for that.
er

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Mine always seem to be frozen up after sitting during the winter, I had to remove mine and spin the pump by hand shaft was frozen after doing that it was OK, I use nothing but Mayfair pumps on my boat easy to swap out and you can change pump gallons using a different motor, all fit the same housing.............Doc


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks Er an Doc ill look into that first 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Let me add a few thoughts or MTCW on these little monsters. I had one go out on me mid season last year. I replaced the core and went out to try it out. The darn thing worked in the drive on the garden hose but not on the lake. I could and did hear the pump running but no water in the wells. 
I FORGOT TO USE THE SILICON GREASE ON THE O-RING.
The pump could not form an airtight seal so it was sucking just enough air around the seal so it could not move any water. After a sufficient(liberal) amount of silicon grease and all is well....working gr8!!!
I hope someone else can learn from stupid mistakes.
later ya'll
donm


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Got it figure out! Funny how a second look at the fuse can change all of your plans! Was looking into buying a new pump etc but it is running. Will find out it she pumps water when we finally get her on the water here soon once we put a new prop on the 60! Thank you for the help.















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

A lot of times the pumps can blow a fuse or lock up because a piece of junk gets sucked up in to the impeller. You can buy a little screen that threads onto the pump shaft and covers the inlet and keeps junk out. I had that probelm 5 or 6 times till I put one of those screens on.
Good luck with it.


----------

